# rules for deeded work/US Collection renting of units



## chemteach (Dec 10, 2021)

I've tried to find the Diamond Resorts infromation for their rules on renting out units, and can't find it.  I'm wondering if anyone knows the policies.  I recognize that the salespeople were likely lying ten or fiteen years ago when they stated that I could rent my units out when buying points, but I'm trying to understand what is/isn't allowed.  Maybe that is somewhere here in the archives - I'll try to find that.  In the meantime, I'm curious if anyone knows the actual rules.  My understanding is that renting out a deeded week is permissible.  I'm a bit confused about US collection points and/or Hawaii collection points and whether units reserved within the collection with collection points are allowed to be rented.  

I'm also wondering if there was a change in the rules sometime in the last ten years.  I was definitely told I could make money on my purchase way back when by renting out units.  Just to be clear - that is not why I purchased!  I actually had about 4 deeds that were not in The Club, and I was able to bring everything into The Club by spending $8000 at the time on a "discounted" US Collection purchase.  That has worked out well for me - I take my family and friends to Lake Tahoe pretty often.  I think I'm in the minority in enjoying me Diamond ownership.

Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------

